# Androctonus Mauritanicus



## Wolvie56X (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone know the likelyness of these ever being on the market?  or know of anyone in or around CT that may have some?

this is the scorpion i most want, reminds me of a completely black A Australis;
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_mauritanicus1.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_mauritanicus2.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_mauritanicus5.jpg

i just saw i couldnt post pics so i put the links i saved mine from hehe, any information is appreciated, thank you in advance

Wolvie


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 6, 2004)

I wish that A. mauritanicus and A. crassicauda were both on the market.


----------



## Scorpie (Jul 6, 2004)

wow!
tails to die for


----------



## Nikos (Jul 6, 2004)

they are in Europe


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 6, 2004)

I know, but we desperately need them over here. They are too beautiful not to possess.


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> they are in Europe


Where? Come vacation!
And Carpe I'm lusting for a desert hairy, so you've got some cool scorpions over in the US to.


----------



## El Johano (Jul 6, 2004)

I've got 3 males and 2 females, have been feeding them heavily for some time now and I'm planning a breeding attempt this week.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice scorp! Are they as dangerous as A. australis?
Dom


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

oh man, I wanna eat that scorps tail.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

> oh man, I wanna eat that scorps tail.


 Go right ahead ;P


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> oh man, I wanna eat that scorps tail.


Tell me what it tastes like, Mmmkay?


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

c'mon you guys can't tell me that a piece of tail like that doesn't get you all excited.


----------



## PIter (Jul 6, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> c'mon you guys can't tell me that a piece of tail like that doesn't get you all excited.


Of course it does :} ! But what excites me more is what Vardoulas said;



			
				vardoulas said:
			
		

> they are in Europe


Now if he could only tell me where! 

Btw congrat on winning the European Cup Vardoulas.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

I hope they come to the US...on a plane preferrably so they get here fast..  I'd love to have one of those one day..

They almost remind me of an A bicolor.  But cooler and with a beefier tail.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jul 6, 2004)

<drool>   please send a few my way

Wolvie


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 6, 2004)

another man drooling over a nice big tail.  I think there should be a song... like.. the sir mixalot one.. except about liking big metasoma and not being able to lie about it.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jul 6, 2004)

... i originally started the thread haha ive been drooling for months man, come on now

Wolvie


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 6, 2004)

El Johano said:
			
		

> I've got 3 males and 2 females, have been feeding them heavily for some time now and I'm planning a breeding attempt this week.


If at all possible, please, please, please post  some photos.


----------



## El Johano (Jul 7, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> If at all possible, please, please, please post  some photos.


I'll see what I can do, don't want to disturb them. In the meantime some pics of my smallest male, he moulted about a month ago.


----------



## PIter (Jul 7, 2004)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> they are in Europe


Where in Europe? Keeping scorpions out of my grasp this way is agonyzing.


----------



## 423 (Jul 7, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> Now if he could only tell me where!
> 
> .


Try www.tropikhuset.com
It's in Malmö here in Sweden and that's where I got some of mine.


----------



## PIter (Jul 7, 2004)

423 said:
			
		

> Try www.tropikhuset.com
> It's in Malmö here in Sweden and that's where I got some of mine.


Well I doubt I'll be aloud to get it, but I would like finding one on holliday even if it mean only looking at it for a few minutes.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 7, 2004)

El Johano said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do, don't want to disturb them. In the meantime some pics of my smallest male, he moulted about a month ago.


Hi,
yes your specimen seems to be a beautiful male   if you're interested I put two pictures to differentiate male and female on my site : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/FAndroctonusSpp.htm 
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## El Johano (Jul 7, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> yes your specimen seems to be a beautiful male   if you're interested I put two pictures to differentiate male and female on my site : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/FAndroctonusSpp.htm
> Greetings,
> Eric


I know the difference, as I said I've got 3.2 of them. Planning on a breeding attempt tonight   
Very nice site you have, too bad its in French (unfortunately I don't remember much of my "school-French").


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 7, 2004)

El Johano said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do, don't want to disturb them. In the meantime some pics of my smallest male, he moulted about a month ago.


Thanks, that is so beautiful, I wish our suppliers had them.


----------



## errit (Jul 7, 2004)

Androctonus Mauretanicus (0.31) is on the LD 50 chart a fraction more venemous than A. Australis (0.32) I think that A. Australis has a bigger name because it is more widespread over Northern Africa. I believe that A. Mauretanicus only occurs in Marokko.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 8, 2004)

Judging from the name it should occur in Mauritania and not in Morocco 
But since both countries are very close probably it can be found in both.
I might be wrong though 

PIter just do a search in www.terraristik.com and you'll find everything you ever wanted


----------



## Kaos (Jul 8, 2004)

I have  a male to ;P  This is were they can be found: Morocco, Mauritania, West Sahara. For scorpion distrubution try: www.toxinology.com Select scorpions and you can search on countrys, regions, Genus, species. Excellent tool, though not 100% accurate every time.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 8, 2004)

I could not get this link to work.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi,
The two subspecies of A.mauretanicus (now maur*I*tanicus) are found in Morroco (A.m.bourdoni and A.m.mauritanicus, from the coast to the west atlas, and in the Souss valley), and only the subspecies mauritanicus is found in Mauritania  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Kaos (Jul 8, 2004)

Works fine here, it is a very slow page to load.


----------



## No name (Jul 8, 2004)

El Johano said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do, don't want to disturb them. In the meantime some pics of my smallest male, he moulted about a month ago.


Hi El,

Thanks for sharing the pixs.

I would like to ask you if you keep Androctonus Bicolor personally?
If you do, could you post again of pixs of the 2 Androctonus sp side by side for a comparision.Till now, I guessed some of us here are very keen to really know what is the more accurate ways in distinguish among this 2 sp, as they look very much alike for some hobbyists who are unfamiliar with them.

Regards,

PS: If anyone who may have an accurate way to distinguish apart these 2 sp. Maybe you can share your thoughs.


----------



## 423 (Jul 8, 2004)

I look at the claws. The end of my A. bicolor's claws is lighter in color, sometimes red. I can't vouch for this being 100% accurate but I've found that it works for me. Also I find the tail to be thicker in the mauretanicus. Don't know if this will help you or not, but if you have one of each species to compare you will probably see it.
Check out these pics from the Scorpion-files

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_bicolor2.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_mauritanicus5.jpg


----------



## El Johano (Jul 8, 2004)

No name said:
			
		

> Hi El,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pixs.
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't have any A. bicolor. But as "423" pointed out they have brownish claws. A. mauretanicus are uniformly black. From most pictures bicolor seem to be more "shiny" while mauritanicus have a more matt appearance. I believe mauretanicus have a thicker tail as well, but I'm not sure....


----------



## Ythier (Jul 8, 2004)

No name said:
			
		

> Hi El,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pixs.
> 
> ...


Hi,
There are pictures of the two species here http://perso.wanadoo.fr/eycb/scorpions/FAndroctonusSpp.htm
The black color is very diferent.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## errit (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe that the pedipalps are more slender with A. Bicolor and this one is also less venemous. The head of A. Mauretanicus als looks different, it looks a little more blump.


----------



## Tdaniels (Feb 19, 2006)

*mauritanicus*

hey just to let you know that i have one it was marked as a black thick tail.  but after look at it i found out diffrent  i will have a pic just as so as i get my dig. cam.


----------



## Prymal (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Guys/Gals...

The easiest way to differentiate the two species is as follows:

Examine metasoma segments II & III from a lateral perspective. Note if the median (center) keel is complete or near complete (A. bicolor) or greatly reduced to 1/4 or less the length of the segments (A. mauritanicus & A. crassicauda). 
Chelae: The fingers of the chelae of A. bicolor *tend* to be lighter in coloration (not a stable characteristic) and more gracile (long, very thin and weakly-developed) than those of A. mauritanicus (elongate but shorter than in A. bicolor and A. crassicauda; thickened and more developed than in A. bicolor and A. crassicauda). 
Pleural membranes: Those of A. bicolor range in color from pinkish-gray to medium gray; those of A. mauritanicus from dark-gray to charcoal gray.  
To accurately differentiate the 3 dark-colored species found in the hobby, examine the ventral surface of the vesicle of the telson:

A. bicolor: primarily smooth surface; sparse, scattered granules
A. mauritanicus: moderately granulate
A. crassicauda: three distict lines of granules 

Also, to casual examination, A. mauritanicus appears more "rough-textured" and granulate than the other two species

Luc


----------



## TTstinger (Feb 20, 2006)

*Mauretanicus*

I know botar 8's has one of these for sale he only has 1 left so you better hurry


----------



## Prymal (Feb 20, 2006)

Hopefully, within the next 2-3 months, I should have cb scorplings of A. amoreuxi, A. bicolor and A. mauritanicus. I'll keep ya posted...

Luc


----------

